# 66 GTO dash repair (metal surround)



## lawman (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, 
Probably a dumbass question, as i'm full of them, but is the metal surround of the dash board on a 66, the entire section that the cluster sits in, easily removable, or is it welded in?
There was a water leak at one time, so theres a bit of surface rust underneath and its hard to tell. I want to take it out to fix some areas and clean up the floor section and interior firewall behind it...which has rust, but thats another issue.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

The dash itself is welded to the firewall. 

I have the exact same problem as you. The dash has rusted out holes on top and the center grill for the speaker is crumbling.

Where can you find new or donor dashes? Do Lemans/Tempest dashes have all the same dimensions and trim?

My car is non-AC.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A LeMans or Tempest dash will fit fine. May take some digging to find one. Good luck.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

They show up from time to time on ebay. If it's just surface rust, I would leave it in and treat it with a rust stop and paint to prevent further spread.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Look up classic car salvage yards. That's how I got the metal dash for my '67. Think it cost me about $315 and took about 2 months to get it, but in the end I got it. It's been about a year so I don't remember who it was, sorry.


----------

